# Husky , beagle mix, schnauzer and other great dogs on Tuesday's euth list TX shelter.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.joesanimalhouse.com/october_20/index.album/hector?i=1

There is also a nice Dutch shepherd there.


----------

